# Snake expert killed by king cobra bite



## News Bot (Jun 30, 2011)

BRITISH snake breeder killed by a bite from one of his king cobras - days after he boasted they would not harm him.











*Published On:* 30-Jun-11 09:49 PM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jun 30, 2011)

shows you can never be too careful with vens, no matter how much you think you know them


----------



## Australis (Jun 30, 2011)

Snake breeder's death triggers investigation | UK news | guardian.co.uk


YouTube - ‪Cobra Bite Kills UK Snake Keeper‬&rlm;

News :: 'King Cobra Sanctuary' is opening it's doors to the public - SnakeProfessional.com - Specialists in reptile handling equipment.

I hope it still opens eventually.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 1, 2011)

You people trying to dis the deseased have some common decency and respect you armchair experts,luke yeomans was a well respected snake keeper worldwide and a personal freind to the worlds leading experts in venomous snakes such as bryan fry and wolfgang wuster.
You believe any dirt the newspapers dig up to try and better sell there storey???
Luke worked with 14ft elapids i doubt any of you experts have never even kept elapids but you can pass judgment on this globally respected keeper.
There are risks involved and always a chance something could go wrong,an unfortunantly it did for a guy who loved his king cobras so much.
Im a very nice person, but im not going to watch you write these ridiculous responces to a storey you know nothing about and not say anything,
and about someone whos thought very highly of amoung world class keepers.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you snake pimp!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 1, 2011)

If you read the "quotes" from the links posted and others all over the net you'll see that they have been moved around to suit them. 
I'm gonna go off on a limb and say that Luke had other species of Naja that were rare as well as King Cobras.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> You people trying to dis the deseased have some common decency and respect you armchair experts, luke yeomans was a well respected snake keeper worldwide and a personal freind to the worlds leading experts in venomous snakes such as bryan fry and wolfgang wuster.
> You believe any dirt the newspapers dig up to try and better sell there story???
> Luke worked with 14ft elapids i doubt any of you experts have never even kept elapids but you can pass judgment on this globally respected keeper.
> There are risks involved and always a chance something could go wrong, an unfortunantly it did for a guy who loved his king cobras so much.
> ...




good on you snake pimp.. I was thinking the same as I was scrolling through some posts in this thread..

I heard this sad news yesterday and saw bryan's comment on facebook myself.. very sad news and sincere condolences to luke yeoman's family and friends


----------



## veenarm (Jul 1, 2011)

it's sad news, but just to be a jerk i don't think the newspapers care about building levels... i think they are far more interested in 'stories/story'


----------



## snakehandler (Jul 1, 2011)

The loss of Luke is a big hit to the reptile world, he and his wife did some fantastic work and we can only hope that the work is able to be continued. People who sit in their armchairs and make negative comments should think first and put their own agenda behind them.....this loss should not become a platform for people to start mudslinging!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 1, 2011)

This is an incredible shame! Blokes like this don't grow on trees! They are passionate, respectful and above all bewitched by the beauty of creatures that most find repulsive. Keeping vens in the opinions of many people, doesn't make a huge amount of sense....but when you're talking about someone as passionate as this bloke, and at the same time trying to do something about it (in preventing awareness and the extinction of a particular breed of animal)...it makes the world of sense! An incredible loss! Hard shoes to fill! RIP to a fallen fellow herper!


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 1, 2011)

Really unfortunate..Their was a similar case involving a British guy who volunteered working in a South African game reserve dieing from a black mamba bite..Very sad when any innocent person looses their lives by such an accident.


----------

